# Phrag. besseae protocorm



## Magicboy (Apr 21, 2012)

Does anyone know what is wrong with this protocorm?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 21, 2012)

no shoot only roots?


----------



## Magicboy (Apr 22, 2012)

Should I replate it to another medium or just wait and see if it can grow a shoot? It has been replated two times but it only grows bigger and bigger like this.


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 22, 2012)

did you try a different medium?


----------



## Magicboy (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, I made a new one with banana and more growthhormones.


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 22, 2012)

this happened with my dalessandroi's only they started to grow leaves and no roots so I tried a few things and never did get them to root right


----------



## Magicboy (Apr 23, 2012)

phrag guy said:


> this happened with my dalessandroi's only they started to grow leaves and no roots so I tried a few things and never did get them to root right



Which medium did you use?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 24, 2012)

What medium are you using?


----------



## Magicboy (Apr 24, 2012)

TyroneGenade said:


> What medium are you using?



I used a homemade recipe made with:

Coconut water
Tap water
B-complex vitamins
Agar agar
Sugar
keiki-paste


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 25, 2012)

Magicboy said:


> Which medium did you use?


I use in different amounts depending
Phytotec--P6668
K4003
pineapple juice
phytogel
distilled water


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 26, 2012)

The keiki-paste is probably the problem here, promoting undiferentiated tissue. Reflask on fresh medium without the keiki-paste. You will need to add some fertilizer for NP and K. Better yet, get a good defined medium such as the P6668 or one of the Western Mediums available from Western Orchids.


----------



## Magicboy (Apr 26, 2012)

But they doesn't germinate at all without the hormones. I'll try with a new medium and hope for the best!


----------

